# Компьютерные технологии > Операционные системы > Microsoft Windows >  windows 2008 r2 и активация

## focuzz

Вопрос таков. Микрософт позволяет бесплатный триал на 180 дней этого чуда. Как эти дни получить? На данный момент система говорит что для активации осталось 10 дней. А что будет потом?

----------


## ~~~LEO~~~

попробуй   зайди в цмд   и набери там   slmgr -rearm

----------


## evgeny2009

Кто активировал server 2008 R2 отзовитесь!!!! Очень надомана)):)

_Добавлено через 1 минуту 17 секунд_



> Вопрос таков. Микрософт позволяет бесплатный триал на 180 дней этого чуда. Как эти дни получить? На данный момент система говорит что для активации осталось 10 дней. А что будет потом?


С сервером не знаю а у windows 7 пропало аэро!!!:confused:

----------


## focuzz

Ну если на сервере аеро только пропадет - спасибо микрософту ;) а могут ли другие какие последствия быть?

----------


## batter

> Кто активировал server 2008 R2 отзовитесь!!!! Очень надомана)):)


Гуглишь ULoader-6.0.0.3.exe  7264 K или выше и рулишь. Может прочитать имеемую slic таблицу -при наличии не подходящей или вообще отсутствии таковой -записать любую из имеемых, на нее активировать ключ любого из имеемых ОЕМ производителей. Записать в раздел Система его логотип.  Если установленная активация не понравиться-можно легко ее деактивировать и заменить и slic таблицу биоса и активацию. Работает и на R2 и W7.
Есть еще Chew-WGA v.0.9 9237 K с двумя кнопками деактивировать и активировать.

----------


## RegrZ

> Ну если на сервере аеро только пропадет - спасибо микрософту ;) а могут ли другие какие последствия быть?


Если не активировать триальную копию, каждый час выключаться будет, по истечении триала вроде никаких ограничений за исключением известных ;)
*Installation and Activation*

You do not need to enter a product key to evaluate any version of Windows Server 2008 R2 software, however activation is required within 10 days. Failing to activate the evaluation will cause the licensing service to shut down the machine every hour.

----------


## Leopold070

> Гуглишь ULoader-6.0.0.3.exe


Активировал Server 2008 R2 x64
У меня получилось активировать вот этой штукой Chew-WGA
Не получилось ULoader-6.0.0.6
Жму спасибо batter.
А да брал вот здесь 

Пробовал еще четыре примочки клёва активация всех виндовс включая
serv 2008 x86 и x64, но R2 не брало.:cool:

_Добавлено через 3 минуты 40 секунд_



> Гуглишь ULoader-6.0.0.3.exe





> Может прочитать имеемую slic таблицу -при наличии не подходящей или вообще отсутствии таковой -записать любую из имеемых, на нее активировать ключ любого из имеемых ОЕМ производителей.


Вот с этим так и не понял там всё пусто.
брал вот здесь http://extabit.com/file/28e0assnwls04

----------


## evgeny2009

> Вот с этим так и не понял там всё пусто.
> брал вот здесь http://extabit.com/file/28e0assnwls04



А сколько прошло времени со дня активации этой штукой?

----------


## Leopold070

1 день

_Добавлено через 1 минуту 32 секунды_
Прошу прощения ща ссылку дам на рабочую

_Добавлено через 1 минуту 6 секунд_



> А да брал вот здесь


http://depositfiles.com/files/nq18wntej

_Добавлено через 2 минуты 46 секунд_
именно этой штукой получилось по бороть R2 2008 Chew-WGA
http://depositfiles.com/files/nq18wntej

----------


## evgeny2009

> именно этой штукой получилось по бороть R2 2008 Chew-WGA


Я такой активировал раньше, а через 60 дней всё капут был, хоть и написано было что активирована. winserver 2008 x64 r2 пробовал.




Отпишитесь у кого как прошло плиз. автору респект попробую отпишусь.

----------


## batter

> Активировал Server 2008 R2 x64
> У меня получилось активировать вот этой штукой Chew-WGA
> Не получилось ULoader-6.0.0.6
> Вот с этим так и не понял там всё пусто.
> брал вот здесь http://extabit.com/file/28e0assnwls04


Не понятно, что не получилось? Не удалось залить slic? Выбрать режим загрузки? Залить логотип?
Можно погуглить ULoader-8.0.0.0 или взять здесь http://depositfiles.com/ru/files/mnxowdngf - если долежит

----------


## Leopold070

> Не понятно, что не получилось?


Пардон - я неясно выразился.
Сам ULoader-6.0.0.6 я закачал, запускается, но уже в нем как пользователь что-ли я не разобрался.

_Добавлено через 11 минут 8 секунд_
Применяю именно на 2008 R2.
Закладка первая ULoader:
Selekt Key пустой список, а вот ща смотрю на W7 список не пустой. Вот я и мондражирую. Когда список пуст то и Selekt Loader не доступен.
Да вот на W7 все закладки работают как и "задумано" а на 2008R2 кеи пустые, а я не знаю как их заполнить.:buba:

_Добавлено через 2 минуты 17 секунд_
"задумано"

_Добавлено через 41 секунду_
че-то  с кавычками ""

_Добавлено через 9 минут 58 секунд_



> У меня получилось активировать вот этой штукой Chew-WGA





> Я такой активировал раньше, а через 60 дней всё капут был


Дату комп берет в биосе правильно?! Так вот поднимал дату на 6 месяцев именно через биос а не в операционке и всё работает ругнулся только что админу пора пароль менять и всё. Перезагрузил для чистоты эксперимента 7 раз (любимое число). Так что, ща 1с UPP на 8.2.10.77 на SQL 2008 на Enterprise 2008 R2 крутится, магазин работает я тащусь. Осталось таблетку на SQL найти.:dance:

----------


## evgeny2009

Поможем собрать систему, если есть ключи или ссылки для *2008 R2 SQL Server x64 и windows server 2008 R2 x64*/ !!! Поделитесь у кого чего есть и кто чем может..

Кстати ULoader-6.0.0.6 через месяц не работает.

----------


## evgeny2009

> Поможем собрать систему, если есть ключи или ссылки для *2008 R2 SQL Server x64 и windows server 2008 R2 x64*/ !!! Поделитесь у кого чего есть и кто чем может..
> 
> Кстати ULoader-6.0.0.6 через месяц не работает.






вот калючик на SQL 2008 x64 на R2 не подходит: MQWT2-9MKBY-K8PXQ-6K4BW-TY4BD:confused:

_Добавлено через 3 минуты 43 секунды_
*Chew-WGA 0.9* полусилось x64 R2 и w7 активировать. работает уже второй месяц и всё гуд!

----------


## evgeny2009

Ребята проблема с активацией на Raid масиве. Устанавливаю winserver 2008r2 x64 на райд масив 10 и не один кряк не работает. Помогите кто как решил проблемку эту.

----------


## emoxam

+1 активировал с chew-wga на 2003 ent. x64 r2
через 10 дней каждый час выключение. гугление дало пару ссылок но ничего не помогло (ни takeown ни acl как там его.. ) всё то же! проверю на другом сервере через 3 дня. точнее в понедельник будет извесно чт с ним, а то и раньше. смотрю в строну KLM серверов..ну и конечно SLIC остается..

----------


## emoxam

так точно! через 10 дней начал выпендриватся и второй сервер! мд5 кряки нужна ?

----------


## evgeny2009

> так точно! через 10 дней начал выпендриватся и второй сервер! мд5 кряки нужна ?


Так ты 2008 или 2003 активируешь? 2003 можно сломаные скачать.

----------


## emoxam

уууу, опечатка! конечно 2008!!!! )))

_Добавлено через 1 час 34 минуты 56 секунд_
=== RFC1321 ===
MD5 Hash Computing For Files. Written By RSA Data Security, Compiled By Lenik.
MD5 (CW.eXe) = 6738D790FC0F3928A8A5F19D829CAE4D

----------


## evgeny2009

Ты на Raid масив server 2008r2 x64  устанавыливал?

----------


## emoxam

1 да и 1 нет.
т.е. сервера то был два! симпомы одни! 1 с рейдом второй безо всякого рейда!

----------


## sergegor

Какой программой можно определить код для ввода  в сервере лицензий для терминальных клиентских лицензий Terminal Services RemoteApp в Terminal Services Gateway Windows 2008 r2

----------


## evgeny2009

По сайтам полазь там цыферки кода дают обычно.

----------


## maxn

а не подскажет ли кто-нибудь хороший активатор на server core? там ж GUI нету(
chew_wga, removewat, Windows 7 Loader eXtreme Edition v3 (который от напалма) запускаться в таком режиме вовсе отказываются. в сети нашел еще какой-то bie_2k8, он дает только 180 дней триала...
как быть не знаю :(

----------


## Tark

а обновляться после таких активаций норм?

----------


## Сергей00000000

> а обновляться после таких активаций норм?


Более полугода обновляюсь...
-------------
Если активировали активаторами, меняющими системные файлы -  переустановите (ключ не вводите только - активировать позже), а после установки активируйте лоадером. Он подменяет системную область (те 100Мб, которые создаются при установке и загоняет туда OEM-информацию). Все проверки лицензии проходят положительно поэтому (Microsoft не научились еще бороться с подменой этой области). А если еще и введете псле такой "активации" машинку в домен, то проверить подмену вообще станет не возможно - прав проверочного софта на доступ к этой области не хватит, а т.к. комп в домене, то будет предполагаться, что область не подменена. Кстати, если комп уже в домене, то и лоадер не сможет получить доступ. Поэтому, нужно на момент "активации" вывести машину из домена.
Кстати, специально для этой цели у меня с недавних пор стоит слабенькая машинка из железа, оставшегося после апгрейда, под контроллер домена с Windows Server 2008 R2 SP1 на борту... Активировал тем же лоадером, после чего обновил до SP1 и до последних обновлений )))

----------


## evgeny2009

Уже на носу 2012r2 а отзывов по активации мало. Кто уже использует по полной, отзовитесь плиз. Чем крякакать?

----------


## Сергей00000000

Лоадером подменять OEM-инфу, а не крякать надо. Тем же самым, что и под 8-ку

----------


## inferno2015

заблокируют систему , однако стоит попробовать поменять год на вашем компе или же дату

----------


## aspid64

а поподробнее можно, тема ОООчень актуальна,плиззз

----------


## Thomasfum

Каким образом активировалась Windows? Легально или каким-нибудь "черным" способом? Такое впечатление, что активация была выполнена нелегально, иначе я не могу объяснить влияние ОС на загрузку машины на этапе тестирования винтов

----------

